#ubuntu-sv 2011-04-27
<forces> la championss!
#ubuntu-sv 2011-04-30
<forces> saluton
* hiko_hitokiri changed the topic of #ubuntu-sv to:  visitanos en http://www.ubuntusv.org y https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ElSalvadorTeam  Suscribete a nuestra lista de correos https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-sv ->  Ubuntu Natty Narwhal ya esta con nosotros!. para preguntas y respuestas visita http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
#ubuntu-sv 2017-04-24
<Unknow> hola
